# Info ref micrometer



## Dunc1 (Apr 27, 2013)

I was offered a Starrett Mul-T-Anvil micrometer (p28 of online catalog) at a good price. Unfortunately, it included no anvils.
Would the other anvils be offered as accessories by Starrett (did not see listed but as parts)? If they are would this simply 
be a buy & use proposal or would these anvils require fitting? I don't mean calibration/certification & accuracy to a tenth 
but a reasonable expectation that the mike would measure within the accuracies needed in a home workshop? Would 
zero-ing, if necessary, be a user job?


----------



## Tony Wells (Apr 28, 2013)

The anvils should be available as spare parts and require no special calibration if used with a different micrometer body.


----------

